# IDF to Form Palestinian SOF



## JBS (Sep 6, 2009)

Thoughts on this?  



> *Israel may allow creation of crack Palestinian counter-terror squad to check Hamas*
> 
> Jerusalem, July 11 (ANI): The Israeli Defence Force is considering allowing the Palestinians to establish a specially trained counter-terror squad, qualified to carry out pinpoint operations against Hamas terrorist cells in the West Bank.  Such a force would be able to carry out special operations against Hamas and Islamic Jihad terrorist infrastructure in the West Bank more effectively than the existing Palestinian security forces.
> 
> ...


----------

